# BLACKHAWK! SERPA Level 3 Light Bearing Duty Holster product safety notification



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

BLACKHAWK! has issued a product safety notice regarding the SERPA Level 3 Light Bearing Duty Holster. The notice refers to isolated cases of the holster breaking away from its jacket slot (the interface between holster and belt) due to inserts pulling out of the holster. The causes for this problem have been identified and addressed. Anyone with this specific holster should follow the instructions on the safety notification, and are encouraged to take advantage of our Replacement Program. BLACKHAWK! is committed to the safety and satisfaction of our customers.

More info at link:

Blackhawk! Holster Replacement


----------



## Jacob555 (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanx for informing about this.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

I've got to check my gun safe to see if I have this model holster, I must have 1/2 dozen from various manufacturers until I found what works best for me.


----------

